# "Windsor Maltese Rescue Home"



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello,  

I am seeking your very knowledgable advice on an idea that I have.

I would like to help any Maltese in need in my area. I have been emailing with a local dog Rescue group and have filled out applications in case any Maltese are in need of a foster home. I have also emailed the Humane Society about my offer to help. 

My idea was that I put an ad on a website, what do you think of my ad? This is what I posted:

_Hello fellow Maltese Lovers,

If you have or know of a Maltese in need of a loving home please contact us.
We are committed to saving any Maltese that need a home.
We are very knowledgable about the health, diet and grooming requirements of this beautiful breed.
We will provide a loving and caring home for any Maltese in need.

Thank you!
Jillian,
Windsor Maltese Rescue Home_

Since placing the ad, I have had two responses! One person is willing to volunteer and the other is seeking a pet. I will respond to them and give them the contact numbers of the local dog Rescue, and with a suggestion of "Petfinder."

I have been so blessed with Coco and Paris (and my past Malt). I just want to do "my part..." I know that this is a small-scale effort but everything starts small. *If you have any advice for me, it would be super appreciated! Even if I only help a few Malts, it will be important.*

I think of the life that I have given my pups, with all the love and attention and then I worry about those dogs less fortunate :bysmilie: ...It makes me sad and I feel that I need to try to help.

Thank You for reading! Happy Holidays! :heart:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I think your efforts are wonderful. 
the ad sounds great to me. You already have a volunteer, wow! Good luck and may God bless you. Please keep us posted as to how it is going.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Dec 28 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867692


> I think your efforts are wonderful.
> the ad sounds great to me. You already have a volunteer, wow! Good luck and may God bless you. Please keep us posted as to how it is going.[/B]


Thank You! :heart: 

So far, I have matched my volunteer (who is in school for dog training!) with a lady in the community who has a Maltese that needs help with some behaviours in her home.

I'm excited to be of service, and I can't believe we might help one Malt (since the ad) already! :hugging:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

That's really great!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I commend you for your efforts and work you are doing. Have you tried contacting other reputable Maltese Rescue organizations for any advice? I think they would be happy to assist you in getting started. I have donated to Southern Comfort and Peke A Tzu Rescue and both organizations are 501 © (3) so, all donations are tax deductible. I wish you all the best! 

I am currently fostering a little girl at the Peke A Tzu Rescue Org. out of Michigan. She is 15 yrs old and has one eye and was used as a breeder in a mill. Her name is Vanni and she lives with her foster mom. By fostering, I send the org. a check for twenty five dollars monthly to help with her meds. For Christmas, I had a Cesar Milan bed sent to her from Petco. She loved it! It was the best Christmas gift I gave this year. 

Good luck!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry I don't have any advice but I just wanted to wish you all the best.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you Brenda & Suzan for your comments. :hugging: 



QUOTE (SuziMalteselover @ Dec 30 2009, 01:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868121


> I commend you for your efforts and work you are doing. Have you tried contacting other reputable Maltese Rescue organizations for any advice? I think they would be happy to assist you in getting started. I have donated to Southern Comfort and Peke A Tzu Rescue and both organizations are 501 © (3) so, all donations are tax deductible. I wish you all the best!
> *
> I am currently fostering a little girl at the Peke A Tzu Rescue Org. out of Michigan. She is 15 yrs old and has one eye and was used as a breeder in a mill. Her name is Vanni and she lives with her foster mom. By fostering, I send the org. a check for twenty five dollars monthly to help with her meds. For Christmas, I had a Cesar Milan bed sent to her from Petco. She loved it! It was the best Christmas gift I gave this year. *
> Good luck![/B]


Wow! That is SO great! Vanni must be loving her new bed to snuggle in. What a wonderful thing that you are doing to help a furbaby in need. :heart: 
I like your idea for me contact Malt Rescue groups. I have emailed with local dog rescues (although none are Malt specific) And one lady said that they occaisonally have Malts that come into resuce, not very often, but they have in the past.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Jilly, what a wonderful thing you're doing. :thumbsup: You have such a great heart. :heart: I wish you all the best. I don't have any suggestion but Pasha's trainer volunteers with the beagle rescue group. When I see her next week, I'll ask if she has any suggestions. Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------

